# HELP ! ! Kidding 2 weeks early! What to do?



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

:help I went out to look at my girls around noon. To my suprise, one doe was humped over pushing when she was going to the bathroom. I checked and she isn't due for another 2 1/2 weeks. :/ She labored pretty hard until about 2 hours ago and hasn't pushed since. There was only a little bit of blood and mucus when she would push. Now, what do I do? :crazy When should I worry? I gave all my goats Ivermectin Injected SQ yesterday and I read up on it before I did. Is this what has caused her early labor???/ PLEASE HELP ASAP!


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Are you sure she didn't get bred one heat cycle earlier? Is she uddered up?


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought her 10/07/2007 as an open doe & the lady said she was not with a buck. Her udder is sort of full in the back but not down in the front or in the teats. On October 8th, I saw my buck cover her 3 different times and we assumed she was bred. Based on my observations of her in standing heat, she is 2 1/2 weeks early.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Really the only thing you can do is keep an eye on her and be ready for her to kid if she is in labor. She could have been exposed at her old home and the lady didn't know it?? Maybe? If the kids come 2 1/2 weeks early they probably will not survive. That is too young for premature kids to make it. Be sure to go in after she kids and make sure she doesn't have any more in there. Maybe she is right on time and you'll have some pretty kids by tomorrow. If she is in labor too early, there is most likely a problem like a uterine infection. Take note on what the kids look like, if they are starting to decompose or slurried. If there is a problem like that with the kids then I would do a uterine flush and put her on antibiotic injections for about 5 days also. Let us know how things go. Hope she does o.k. for you.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

She labored pretty hard until about 2 hours ago and hasn't pushed since. There was only a little bit of blood and mucus when she would push. Now, what do I do................

You mean she was actually pushing, not just grunting but pushing as in pushing a kid out? If she did push for 2 hours and now is doing nothing you should be worry about 1 and 1/2 hours ago. Lube up and go in and feel what is up. Is the doe acting normally now? Does don't push and push for 2 hours and then go on about her life like nothing has happened. They don't go into labor and out of labor...they go into labor and deliver kids, or stop because of malpresention, kids die and then she does. Please go check on her. Vicki


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

Vicki, I checked her and I could only get one finger in and there was no blood on my glove. She is acting fine now. Could she have "Braxton Hicks" contractions like women do? My husband is my witness that she was actually pushing earlier. I know for certain that at least one kid is still alive because it kicked me when I put my hand on her side. I don't know how many she has. My husband thinks it could be early labor and said that hopefully she will dialate and have kids in the morning. I plan on checking on her several times thru the night.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

but they dilate THEN push, as far as I know,l not the other way around...


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

I have checked her several times now and she's passing a little mucas. When I checked her earlier, I still couldn't get more than one finger. I'm at a loss......


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been told that if you can feel the babies kick when you touch the doe's side, they are not yet in the birth canal. I'm wondering if the kids aren't presenting to be born and your doe isn't dilated, if she was maybe just straining to poop after she peed. Is she eating and otherwise acting normal?
Kathie


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2007)

It's the blood and mucous that would have me thinking "aborting". at this point if you can't get your hand in to "look around" you can only do the waiting game unless you wake up a vet (that has to love you) with hysterical screams at this time of night and get an ultrasound done. sorry.

-Melissa


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

No kids, nothing this morning, baby still kicking in belly, tired, going to bed


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

oh trudy, how often we see those words typed this time of year. Dern goats lol! I'm on my way out to check somebody not due till Sat, but I don't think she's gonna make it till then.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm so glad that she didn't abort! I still wonder about that blood though. hopefully nothing happend to any other kid(s) she may be carrying. keep us updated Trudy!

-Melissa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And ultrasound last week told my friend that his doe had a uterus full of dead kids and a massive infective mess. The doe was lute/dex and 36 hours later 3 healthy kids... Vicki


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

:bang :duh :crazy2 .......yep that would be me if that happened here.
Whim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Guess that Vet might be a bit embarassed.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I wouldn't try to go in her any more now that you have determined that she doesn't have a kid stuck in the birth canal, because just the act of pushing your hand inside her will make her want to push and could cause her to go into active labor. Could she have gotten whacked pretty hard by another goat? Is she passing berries o.k.? Is she getting plenty of fresh clean water to drink daily? What does her pee look like, clear, dark yellow?


----------

